# Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA



## tollhouse (1. Mai 2010)

*Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Ist das Referenzdesign oder brauch man hier einen bestimmten Kühler???

Danke für eure Hilfe...


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Kühler runter und nachsehen.


----------



## tollhouse (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Danke für die fachkompetente Hilfe, wenn ich die Karte hätte würde ich es machen...


----------



## Madz (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Also hast du noch keine 5870?


----------



## tollhouse (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Doch habe die betreffende heute gekauft nur würde ich gerne wissen welcher Kühler drauf muss, damit ich den gleich ebenfalls habe!


----------



## Madz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Das kann man dir erst mit Sicherheit sagen, nachdem du den Kühler demontiert und ein Foto der Karte gemacht hast. Vorher sieht man nicht, ob es sich um ein Referenzdesign handelt.

Wieso hast du nicht diese gekauft? 

XFX Radeon HD 5870 850M, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (HD-587X-ZNFV) lagernd Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wäre mindestens 30€ günstiger gewesen.


----------



## tollhouse (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Gekauft habe ich sie bei zack-zack... für 360 Euro.
Mal sehen, sie sollte Dienst da sein, dann stell gleich nen Foto rein...
Ich habe auch schon mal den XFX Support angeschrieben, da wird man sehen, wer eher antwortet.


----------



## JuliusS (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

XFX hat nur Karten im Referenzdesign . Bis auf Änderungen bei den Spannungswandlern (anstatt Volterra Semi Conductor) und verschiedene Taktraten , Spannungen und Beilagen ist bei denen alles gleich .


----------



## tollhouse (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Also hier ein Bild vom PCB!

Schon mal danke für die Info's?

Gruß Maik


----------



## aliced (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Moin 

hatte dasselbe Problem.

Es gibt 2 Referenzdesigns für die 5870.

Die XFX hat das neue Design. Bisher passen meines Wissens nur Kühler von EK aus der V2 Serie. 

z.B: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC5870 V2 EK Water Blocks EK-FC5870 V2 12346

Ich hab auch die XFX mit dem Kühler drauf, das passt 

MfG


----------



## tollhouse (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Super, danke für die Bestätigung! Die Vermutung hatte ich auch schon:
Ich werde die Rabattaktion ab 23.5. bei Aqua abwarten und mir den Kühler dann bestellen.

Hast du Wärmeleitpads für die Kondensatoren und den Ram verwendet? 

Der AquagratiX Kühler den ich hier noch rumfliegen habe, werde ich dann wieder versetzen, der passt noch auf das erste Referenzdesign...

Ich freu mich schon, wenn mein Rechner in sein neues Corsair 800D Gehäuse umziehen darf


----------



## aliced (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Hab nochmal ganz sicherheitshalber verglichen mit ner ZNFC. Das Pcb is auf jeden Fall dasselbe  

Also ich hab alle Wärmeleitpads nach Anleitung verwendet. 
Bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.

Mein Pc zieht auch bald um in nen anderes Gehäuse.

Bau grad n altes Big Tower Gehäuse um, irgendwann demnächst gibbet auch noch n Tagebuch dazu  

So nochmal als Anhang ne ZNFC

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*



tollhouse schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon mal den XFX Support angeschrieben, da wird man sehen, wer eher antwortet.



Warnung:
Der XfX-Support hat mir auch erzählt, alle XfX 9800GTX+ wären im Referenzdesign. Die Wahrheit/Odysee steht in meinem Tagebuch...


----------



## tollhouse (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Lange hat es gedauert, nun sitzt der EK Kühler auf der XFX, also ist definitiv das neue Layout.
Hier mal noch ein Vergleichsbild beider Kühler. Rechts für neues Layout und links für altes Layout.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Sake (25. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Hallo,
ich habe die gleiche Karte, zumindest laut der Bezeichnung handelt es sich auch um eine HD-587X-ZNDA( genauer gesagt 5870 875M XFX Edition mit den Lüfter in der mitte ^^ ). Bei XFX hat man mir gesagt dass es ein Eigendesign von XFX ist und nichts mit dem Originalen zu tun hat.

Da ich aber gesehen habe dass du Erfolg dabei hattes, wollte ich mal fragen, wie sich der Kühler so macht? Kannst du mir bitte die genaue Modellbezeichnung des Kühlers nennen. Ich habe nämlich auch keine Lust mehr auf den Föhn und würde gern die GPU an meine Wakü anschliessen.

Wäre dir sehr dankbar für deine Hilfe.

Grüße aus Darmstadt


----------



## Speedy100 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

hi..

ist die sogenannte v2 karte, bekommste bei aquatunig oder caseking etc.
ich empfehle da nen ek kühler

*Mfg

Speedy*


----------



## Sake (27. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Hi,
danke dir. Hast du auch dieselbe Karte? Passt da wirklich alles?
Werden die Spawas und RAMs ordentlich gekühlt bzw. sitz der Kühler gut drauf? sry dass ich da so nachhake, bin nur etwas pessimistisch betreff XFX. Hätte mir nie eine XFX gekauft, aber hatte so einen unwiderstehliches Angebot bekommen 

Grüße Sake


----------



## kühlprofi (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

ich habe auch die radeon xfx 5870 und die aquagratix drauf idle ist sie im moment grade 29 Grad beim bfbc2 zocken zum Beispiel max 39 bin zufrieden damit..


*XFX Radeon 5870  @ Aquagratix Rev870*


----------



## Speedy100 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

hi..

wenn die stromanschlüsse hinten sind und lüftermittig (meist) ist es ne v2 karte, ich selbst hab noch ne v1 karte.

*Mfg

Speedy*


----------



## kühlprofi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Kühler runter und nachsehen.


 
Das referenzmodell sieht  man übrigens im CPU-Z unter Revision


----------



## Asbasnowe (30. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Hi,

ich kann dir den EK FC 5870 Nickel empfehlen. habe selber das Teil und kann meine graka max auf 1130/1320 1,327 V übertakten .


----------



## kühlprofi (30. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> ich habe auch die radeon xfx 5870 und die aquagratix drauf idle ist sie im moment grade 29 Grad beim bfbc2 zocken zum Beispiel max 39 bin zufrieden damit..
> 
> 
> *XFX Radeon 5870 @ Aquagratix Rev870*


 
Karte bleibt jetzt um die 34 Grad beim zocken, da ich einen neuen Radiator habe de Black ICE GTX420
Mein Bruder hat den EK-Waterblock, ist halt schwerer , dicker und massiger - ich finde der kühlt extrem gut. Beide sind sicher eine gute Wahl. Refernzmodell schaue ich im cpu-z nach unter Codename oder Revision

@absanowe Dann hast du bestimmt auch noch eine super gesunde Karte erwischt  Bist echt ein Glückspilz


----------



## Madz (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühler für XFX XXX HD-587X-ZNDA*

Der GTX 420 war eine schlechte Wahl, da er auf schnelle Lüfter optimiert ist und dazu noch sehr viel Geld kostet. Mit dem Phobya 420 wärst du besser gefahren.


----------

